

Why Most People's Charts and Graphs Look Like Crap - davidbarker
http://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/data-visualization-mistakes

======
ggchappell
This is a very nice article. I've learned to be leery of articles full of
cutesy graphics. But I guess that's largely due to the problem this article is
trying to combat: most graphics are worthless.

So: he has a number of worthwhile points, each is clearly explained and
concisely illustrated. There is plenty of white space, and no dancing ads or
you-didn't-really-want-to- _read_ -this-did-you nonsense. And when he gets his
points across, he ends; my time is not wasted.

The title isn't right, though. He is talking about reasons that many charts &
graphs are _ineffective_. Although I suppose "look like crap" will probably
get him more readers.

What really needs to happen is that common graphing/charting tools need to
incorporate ideas like these into their default settings.

